
Show HN: Auto Formatter for File Structures - benawad
https://github.com/benawad/butler-cli
======
Martinsos
Interesting experiment! I read the README and I get the basics of the idea,
but it might help if you could provide more examples in the README - for
example video that shows how you improved the file structure, explains how
does your formatter decide how to transform files into fractal structure?

